# Best HD  TV tuner card for PC & HD tv ???



## manuvaidya (Jun 8, 2010)

hi guys, i havent seen anyone discussing about the HD tv tuner card here.
as the number of Free To Air HD channels available in indian region are increasing,i hope this could help lot of people who have a pretty decent pc configuration & for those who are going to buy a pc in the near future.

i wanna know which company & which model HD tv tuner card is best & in terms of money & features & also what other requirements are needed for that HD tv tuner card to work, i mean is the graphics card necessary & also the c band lnb  & the size of the dish.....

i am sure some of the people here have a very good knowledge about all this....
atleast tell us which is the best HD tv tuner card in the market in terms of feature & it should be good value for money....


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 8, 2010)

for TV tuners Pinnacle is the best you can search their website and know abt the cards.

BTW i don't think in India Free to air "HD" channels have started!
still the rulers like DishTV, Tatasky, Airtel are working over it. Its impossible to get F2A HD in India. It will take abt 2012 for it.


----------



## manuvaidya (Jun 8, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> for TV tuners Pinnacle is the best you can search their website and know abt the cards.
> 
> BTW i don't think in India Free to air "HD" channels have started!
> still the rulers like DishTV, Tatasky, Airtel are working over it. Its impossible to get F2A HD in India. It will take abt 2012 for it.



here is the link buddy.... for ur information...



> *saveondish.com/forum/fta-hd-channels-t-24055.html
> 
> *www.lyngsat.com/asia5.html



i hope it will improve... this is more than enough as its free to air... what u say ????

nat geo & discovery & luxe & fox channels are HD channels & FTA.... what more do u want ??? u can also get some russian HD channels including adult movies.... good luck buddy.... search in the internet & see....u will get lot more links....


----------



## abhi1301 (Jun 10, 2010)

okay .. how do start runnin them ?? u need a dish for uerself or wat


----------

